# Another braid question



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys -

Before anyone gaffs me, I did do a search. Most threads I found that were related were reports or other specific questions about braided line. For about a year now I've fished with my 7 ft. shakespeare patriot spun with 12 lb mono. It's not top quality stuff or anything, but I can't remember actually losing a fish due to line breakage or anything. I've had a few throw hooks, but I think that's operator error more than anything. 

Anyway, I've started to notice 2 things - one, I am starting to throw some kinks and nests in my line. I'm not doing anything wrong (I don't think), and I'm missing more fish than I'm comfortable with. After doing a little investigating, I think a line change might be in order. Now, I'm pretty much exclusively an inshore fisherman - trout, reds, flounder, etc. I've never tried braid before and I'm wondering if there is any advantage to the switch. OR, do I just need to change my line more frequently if I stick with mono? 

I was thinking that the increased sensitivity would be beneficial, but I also question weather or not I'd negate that affect if I attached a flouro leader or anything. Has anyone hit this crossroads before? 

Thanks for any direction!
-R.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wind knots are a norm for braid, you also lose about 50 to 60 % strength at the knot. I personally do not find any benefit whatsoever for fishing braid inshore. I personally like and use Ande Back Country in 8#. Braid is great for jigging and deep water bottom fishing but a major pain other than that.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been using braid inshore for a while now and prefer it over mono. I haven't had a wind knot since I first started using it a couple of years ago. IMHO you get a better hookset when using braid, and I like the feel of it more when I have a fish on. It definitely will increase sensitivity too. The main thing I would say to watch out for is when you're using a spoon or something that spins, it will probably a good idea to throw a swivel on it so that the line doesn't twist.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i like braid for inshore, ill usually put about 10 feet of fluoro or mono at the end attached with either an albright or uni to uni knot (google if you have no idea about tying them). and like mentioned if using lures or spoons or something putting a swivel a couple feet from the lure might be good. lighter test braid is the only kind ive ever really had windknots with, 15# or so and up and i really dont get a problem with it


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Ringo Redux said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Before anyone gaffs me, I did do a search. Most threads I found that were related were reports or other specific questions about braided line. For about a year now I've fished with my 7 ft. shakespeare patriot spun with 12 lb mono. It's not top quality stuff or anything, but I can't remember actually losing a fish due to line breakage or anything. I've had a few throw hooks, but I think that's operator error more than anything.
> 
> ...


wind knots do happen...I personally change my line often...the smaller the diameter mono, the more often I change it. Braid won't necessarily solve your "wind knot "issue but you'll have to change your line a lot less. There's also near zero stretch...so you'll have to take that into account when setting drag. I've had big fish break a rod quickly on braid because the drag was too tight.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

I use both. I like the 8# Ande for tossing topwater lures and fishing on the grass flats. I like braid when fishing around docks or other structure that I might get pulled into. I usually take four rods with me on the boat. Two are spooled with 8# mono, two are spooled with 20# power pro.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Appreciate all the replies, guys. Always good info here. I am leaning towards giving the braid a try. Brand question - I have some Spiderwire 20lb test on sale locally that I can pick up on the cheap. Anyone have heartburn with it?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

everything has it's place as does braid. I prefer mono for open water fishing and braid around structure as noted above. You'll need a small amount of mono backing under the braid because the line sometime will spin on the spool. I have a couple of reels that have two year old braid on them and they are fine. It will loose it's color as you use it. To me it seems like the longer you use it the better it gets, until it gets weak. 

Pros
strong and will stand up better to pilings
cast further
small reels can hold more line
better feel

cons
I hate it on topwater lures
has a tendency to tangle up around wieghts if bottom fishing in current
easy to pull hooks through the fish's mouth


----------



## cnote (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Folks, 

I'm new here and somewhat new to salt fishing. I was researching party boats in Destin and noticed that a couple barred braided line if you're bringing your own equipment. Why would that be? They're using 60# or better mono.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

will cut mono


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

cnote said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here and somewhat new to salt fishing. I was researching party boats in Destin and noticed that a couple barred braided line if you're bringing your own equipment. Why would that be? They're using 60# or better mono.


Braid tied directly to a wire leader is a big tangle waiting to happen when bottom fishing or at least it is for me.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

cnote said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here and somewhat new to salt fishing. I was researching party boats in Destin and noticed that a couple barred braided line if you're bringing your own equipment. Why would that be? They're using 60# or better mono.


 My experience with the Texas party boats is that it's easier for mates to untangle *mono* lines (which they have to do constantly due to the fact they have 40 lines in the water at one time)


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

cnote said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here and somewhat new to salt fishing. I was researching party boats in Destin and noticed that a couple barred braided line if you're bringing your own equipment. Why would that be? They're using 60# or better mono.


Based entirely on what I've read and no practical experience, I've heard that braid isn't good for fishing certain species because of the lack of stretch. How that applies I haven't a clue, but I can see getting a lot of complaints about lost fish and cost if you are getting clients that pop a lot of lines.

Anyone have feedback about spiderwire braid?


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I've used braid almost exclusively for 10+ years. I use the Spiderwire some because it is cheaper, but only on bait rods. I don't like casting it - it is kinda stiff and never seems to loosen up. I use Power Pro, it is a good compromise cost & performance. 

I mostly use artificals on spinning tackle, so I cast and retrieve constantly. ANY line can develop a twist if the lure spins (spoons and soft plastics on worm hooks) this leads to "wind knots". You have to pay close attention to the line to avoid this: close the bail by hand, watch for loose loops on the spool, etc. Towing the line (nothing attached) behind your boat or kayak will untwist it.

I always use a leader: fluoro for most things & mono for topwater. I use a double uni for lighter lines. Make sure to double the braid if is less then 20# test, because it will cut through the leader under tension.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

id fish with a shoestring before i used spiderwire. its powerpro or bust for me and ive got probably 1200 yards of it combined. 150 yds of 10-15lb is 12 bucks. well worth it imo


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

BNT - that's some serious spiderwire hate! Did it fail on you before or something? Or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

yea its not too great in my opinion. ive had a spool of it before and honestly id use mono over that stuff. it wears out and starts fraying real quick. i still have one rod with it on it and i can go and pull out threads out from it right now. all my saltwater rigs have powerpro on it and my bass rig is 10 lb strene (sp?)


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a captain tell me at the Northlight Maria seminar that line color fade is not big deal. He just transfers reel to reel to another pole, then faded part of the line becomes the backer on the next spool and the braid is still good as new.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

I have used Power Pro on all my spinning reels for the past 10 years. I use 4lb diameter 15 lb test on my 2500's. Lighter diameter lines give fewer problems with wind knots and longer casts. Use a 18-24 inch of Florcarbon leader (shock leader).


----------

